# Discord Scrambler Bot



## ECuber YT (May 23, 2018)

This is a Discord bot I made that generates scrambles in the chat. It's very easy to use and readily available if you are on Discord a lot like me. Click this link to add it to your server! https://discordbots.org/bot/423530119836073986

Commands:
s!help - list of all commands​s!2x2 - generates a 2x2 scramble​s!3x3 - generates a 3x3 scramble​s!4x4 - generates a 4x4 scramble​s!5x5 - generates a 5x5 scramble​s!6x6 - generates a 6x6 scramble​s!skewb - generates a skewb scramble​s!sq1 - generates a square one scramble​s!pyra - generates a pyraminx scramble​s!mega - generates a megaminx scramble​s!clock - generates a clock scramble​s!info - shows bot stats/info​s!ping - shows bot ping​s!prefix <desired prefix/reset> - sets custom prefix for your server. (e.g. _s!prefix > _would make _>ping_ work the same as _s!ping_)​​Feel free to respond with any questions, suggestions, or bugs found below, or message me on Discord @ecuber#0566.


----------

